# What Do you think?



## Dckhunter13 (Sep 20, 2007)

I was fortunate enough to shoot my first drake wood ducks this weekend. As i was walking in a guy stopped and said to me. "Why are you slaughterting woods ducks? They are so rare and you are slagherting them." And I said I shot one. What do you guys think about that? If you were able to shoot one would you since they are so rare. Personally I thought he was crazy.

What do you think?


----------



## Striker005 (Sep 24, 2007)

Wood ducks Rare ?????!!!!!!! hmmm maybe here in utah go south to fl ga area there like teal here. dont feel bad just hunt and shoot one for me next time . :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Sounds like an idiot to me. If you get a chance at a woodie by heck take it. Ducks are always ending up in places you don't expect them and I will guarentee you that more woodies fly through utah each year than ever get shot.


----------



## Dckhunter13 (Sep 20, 2007)

Ya thanks thats what i thought


----------



## huntducksordietrying (Sep 21, 2007)

If they were "rare" the feds would step in and put a limit on them and protect them some way. Its like pintails here in utah. We could shoot a whole mess of them, but in other parts of the country they are rare. Be glad you got one. I have known guys who have hunted for their whole lives and never even been given a chance. They are a beauty.


----------



## TagmBagm (Nov 4, 2007)

Was this guy a hunter? If he was not then it is somewhat understandable other than using the word slaughter, but if he is a hunter he should surely know that a wood duck in Utah is a great trophy. Congrats on your bird.


----------



## Dckhunter13 (Sep 20, 2007)

ya he was hunting.


----------



## mezner1 (Nov 19, 2007)

A woody is one that I have always wanted, I would shoot it in a heartbeat.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Smoke him if you see him. :wink:


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I killed a "woodie" tonight and didn't have to leave the house. :lol: :lol: :lol: I didn't say that did I? No, realy, I killed one when I was 13 years old, and I am now 42. I still have it on the wall.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice.... :lol: 

Thats awesome about you shooting a wood duck.... I think maybe he was suffering from "woodie envy" or something. Definitely don't feel bad about shooting the wood duck. The guys are all right... thats a real trophy around here. Good job!!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

congrats on the woody there. post up pic if you got any. im looking for one to put on the wall.


----------



## Duurty1 (Sep 10, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> congrats on the woody there. post up pic if you got any. im looking for one to put on the wall.


----------



## Duurty1 (Sep 10, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> congrats on the woody there. post up pic if you got any. im looking for one to put on the wall.


need i say more


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Duurty1 said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > congrats on the woody there. post up pic if you got any. im looking for one to put on the wall.
> ...


No... no you don't. 8) I too would like to see a picture of the bird though.... PM me if you'd like. I keep looking for one in this spot I hunt late season.... just because I've seen about everything else out there. One of these days one will come screaming out of a tree or something and all I'll get is a memory. :lol:


----------

